# Lesson



## dombaird (Jan 10, 2013)

Afternoon all

would anyone be kind enough to spare some time and show me how to get the best results with my DA?

Not looking to become any type of a pro just remove swirls, holograms, marring on my own car

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Where about's in Scotland are ya matey?


----------



## dombaird (Jan 10, 2013)

cossiecol said:


> Where about's in Scotland are ya matey?


Falkirk but willing to travel slight distance

sorry should have noted this in the inital post


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I won't have any time for a few months as ontop of work etc i'll be moving house, but after that I may be able to help you out if you're still stuck.

Have you taken a look at The Junkmans videos on You Tube yet?


----------



## dombaird (Jan 10, 2013)

cossiecol said:


> I won't have any time for a few months as ontop of work etc i'll be moving house, but after that I may be able to help you out if you're still stuck.
> 
> Have you taken a look at The Junkmans videos on You Tube yet?


no mate, got a link?
thats fine if no one else crops up with an offer i will give you a shout


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

work through all the parts and it will really help.


----------



## dombaird (Jan 10, 2013)

Watched his novice videos, great advice


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Thought you'd find them useful. Give it a try and see how you get on. I suspect you'll not need a lesson after it.


----------



## mirdif64 (Aug 23, 2007)

I found this really useful as well.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=63859


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah Davekg guides always a recommend for new arrivals etc.


----------

